# Bad tank day



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I got up this morning and noticed there was less activity in my tank than normal. I sat and watched for a few minutes and noticed many of my fish were missing. I started thinking. How do fish go missing in a sealed environment? I moved towards the tank an touched it, it was hot! The temp prob for the heater had worked its way out of the tank, the tank was around 95 deg! #-o So, i just fished about all my rasboas, my columbia blues and my emperor tetras. What a shame! 

Then i was feeding the fish in my grow out tank and noticed my male dwarf grommie died. 

Moral of the story, Matt, dont let me get to close to your tanks tonight! And those who want enders, lets hope the zip lock baggies dont leak!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. What kind of heater do you have?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Some titanium one. The sensor and the unit are seperate. Works great untill the suction cup on the sensor releases and the sender floats or gets pulled out the top of the tank.


----------

